

How to get an Internet connection to a field for a hacker camping festival - jonty
http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/27143646219/emf-camp-the-site-and-networking

======
jonty
For anyone who wants to come to EMF, there's a £5 discount link floating
around:

<https://www.emfcamp.org/tickets/token/hackspace>

------
kalleboo
Their badges look fun too:
[http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/28558155390/revealing-tilda-
our...](http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/28558155390/revealing-tilda-our-camp-
badge)

    
    
      > By default it communicates with all the other badges on site, 
      > playing a networked game that encourages you to meet other people 
      > with differing interests. They also communicate with things on site, 
      > but more about that soon.

~~~
littletables
Defcon's badges were really fun this year as well and were also part of a
game; some of us are still playing with them. The crypto game in them was
designed to get attendees to meet new people and work together to problem
solve.

Here they are: [http://forums.parallax.com/showthread.php?141494-Article-
Par...](http://forums.parallax.com/showthread.php?141494-Article-Parallax-
Propeller-on-DEF-CON-20-Badge-Start-Here)!

------
walrus0
2.8 km is pretty easy with two Ubiquiti Nanobridges for example, that's a
short distance... Nice expensive COW trailer too.

~~~
natm
Yep, our backup/second link will be a Nanobridge-M5, the primary is using
38ghz DragonWave kit. Nat (who wrote that blog post)

~~~
EchoAbstract
Does the UK have any regulation of the 38ghz band? Based on the FCC info here
in the US (<http://transition.fcc.gov/oet/spectrum/table/fcctable.pdf>) the
38ghz area of the spectrum seems to have only a small subset of bands that
qualify for this use. Do you know the exact frequency the DragonWave kit uses?

~~~
flangey
Yeah, it's all licensed up there. We've got a license from OFCOM (UK's FCC
equivalent) for the radio link.

------
pbhjpbhj
FWIW opendns blocks your blog.emfcamp.org domain by default but the main
domain is allowed. Couldn't really see why, usually it tells you a category
it's blocked under but not this time.

~~~
ohgodthecat3
I don't have it blocked by opendns and I have quite a few filters active on
the network.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Apologies, i should have checked <http://www.opendns.com/support/cache/> \-
was a local rule for tumblr.

------
xmpir
a hacker camp is such a great idea. they should check a few club mates so
nobody has to sleep... <http://www.club-mate.de/>

(german drink - german homepage...)

~~~
mike99
Do not worry. The hackspace london peeps are fully aware of club-mate and
usually have a few crates in the hackspace!

------
patdennis
It would've been nice to have a setup like this at Bonnaroo. Or, perhaps, cell
phone service.

